# Starting the adoption journey



## MCH1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,
My husband and I have our first appointment with a social worked next week about starting the adoption process, very excited yet terrified at the same time!! 
We have been trying for a baby for several years and we are 33 and 32, however it is obviously not meant to be for us, I suffer from PCOS and my right ovary is damaged as a result and my husband suffers from azoospermia and there is no funding in our PCT for male infertility and there is no way would be able to get our hands on the kinds of money we need to more tests for my husband and ICSI. 
If anyone can offer us any advice, that would be great!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum 
We are starting the adoption process and we have our  initial meeting with a sw next week like you excited and scared 
this forum is a great place to chat with people going through the same.
good luck with the Adoption Journey x x x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck to both of you for your first appointment.

I think it's a good opportunity to raise any concerns you have about your own health, finances, local support/family or anything you think may be a worry.  Normally they can put your mind at rest, and if there is something that my be an issue you can find out sooner rather than later what you could do about it, rather than having it come up part way through the home study and slowing you down.

Also, you are interviewing them as well as the other way round.  You do have a choice of LAs so ask lots of questions and be honest with them about what you're hoping for, ask them about timescales and whether they need adopters for the child(ren) you are looking for - you need to know if they're right for you!

All the best,

Wyxie


----------

